# Small Haul - MAC/ Urban Decay / Nail Polish and my new best friend... INGLOT =D



## sziem (Jul 22, 2011)

So I literally only went out to get Dark Indulgence from the new MAC collection and ended up coming home with this little lot =)










  	My little haul:

  	MAC Dark Indulgence MES
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette & Brush & Primer Potion
  	Inglot Duo (Matte Black and a pinkish dupe of MAC's Trax)
  	Black Eyeliner

  	And seven LA Color's nail polishes (which I didn't even think I could buy in the UK and for the bargain price of 99p (about $1.50)):
  	Green Satin (pale green shimmer)
  	Fun in the Sun (pastel purple)
  	Treasure Island (green glitter)
  	Sassy Sparkle (irridescent glitter)
  	Jewel Tone (purple/blue/pink glitter)
  	Metallic Blue
  	Apricot Fizz (apricot shimmer)

  	And now unfortunately for my bank balance I'm within driving distance of an Inglot and am now in love with the eyeshadow 

  	I've also got Smoked Ruby, the Palace Pedigreed quad and Play on Plums due to arrive any day now (found a wonderful blog sale and got the three for only $40)

  	So I need Inglot recommendations? Anyone want to share their Inglot favourites with me?

  	<3 x


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2011)

Great Haul!!!
  	I'm a personal fan of the matte gel eyeliners. They come in great colors and make wonderful eyeshadow bases.


----------



## dinah402 (Jul 22, 2011)

Amazing haul!


----------



## Sequinzombie (Jul 23, 2011)

Love the nail polish I have a few myself. And Inglot! oh its my new love. I'm pretty fond of the amc colors and the matte black liner is a DREAM. It is so...creamy. Adore it.


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 23, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## sziem (Jul 23, 2011)

Sequinzombie said:


> Love the nail polish I have a few myself. And Inglot! oh its my new love. I'm pretty fond of the amc colors and the matte black liner is a DREAM. It is so...creamy. Adore it.



 	Ooh I'm on the lookout for a good gel/creamy liner. I'm planning on going back at the start of August so will have to pick up a couple  <3


----------



## SmashCakes (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice Haul! You're so lucky you live near an Inglot  
  	And like the others have mentioned, definitely check out their Gel Liners, they're great!
  	I also love their Pearl Eyeshadows


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 25, 2011)

great haul! I'm obsessed with my naked palette


----------

